# Microchip Cat Flap - in door with metal in it



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello! 

We've just adopted a cat from CP, and are looking to put a microchip cat flap in our front door for when she's ready to go outside.

The only thing is, our front door has a metal plate (or maybe two) inside it which I believe can interfere with the microchip detector? It's a wooden door, but it has metal inside it, and possibly some plastic too, in layers.

Does anyone have a door with metal in it, and one of these cat flaps, or can anyone advise on the type of cat flat we should get? There are about a million cats (slight exaggeration) in our road so we don't want them all coming in! 

I can see theres a Sureflap version and a Petporte one but really confused about what is best! Any help would be very gratefully received


----------



## SureFlap Customer Service (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Flissy!

The SureFlap Microchip Cat Flap has been optimised to work in a door with metal in it so we advise normal installation. On occasion, the metal inside a door could affect the reader, in which case we would suggest following the metal mounting instructions in our user manual, which requires an oversized hole and a mounting adaptor to cover any gaps. We would only suggest you go down this route if after installing it in the normal way you experience inference with the microchip reader. Our user manual can be downloaded from our website if you'd like more information about this.

If you would like to discuss this further please feel free to give us a call on 0800 012 4511 

Best wishes,
The SureFlap Team


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Personally I would rather install a microchip cat flap in an outside wall e.g. next to the back door, than in a door with metal in it. 

It is only about an hour's work from a builder, and cost me about £70 in labour plus the cost of the catflap and the accessories. It has been very successful and no damage to the expensive back door.


----------



## My2CatsAreMyLife (Sep 25, 2013)

We have a metal front door and two cats with microchip collars... it turned out to be cheaper / easier to get a new double glazed unit in the small window next to the door (as the cats have got older - we have had to put a wee bit of staging outside to allow the aching joints to make it in / out ) 

We also kept the old double glazing unit as they "pop" in/out of the window so if we move and the people who buy our house and don't have cats it can be reverted... seems to have worked well for about 10 years now!


PS: with cost of cat flap all in less than £100


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you for all the advice! 

I'd love to not have it in my front door but unfortunately I think it's the only option. We don't want her in the living room during the day when we aren't in which is where our back patio doors are (probably would have been the easiest place to put the catflap). There's no space either side of the front door for it, and there's no wall in the kitchen or downstairs toilet which is free of units/pipes etc! We live in a tiny new build 

I think we'll just go ahead with the sureflap and hope that there's no interference as our door has quite small panels and I'm not sure if the sureflap round mounting adaptor thing will fit! If there's interference does that just mean that it won't work at all? Will it be obvious?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

If anyone ever stumbles across this thread and wonders what the outcome was..... we got someone to fit the flap and although Rosie hasn't been using it (we want to keep her indoors a little longer), it seemed to work when we tested it with her. We didn't have the adaptor fitted on it but the cat flap man said he drilled a slightly larger hole so it wouldn't interfere as much with the metal.

It made a horrific noise when the hole was drilled in the door but looks neat and fingers crossed Rosie will use it when we eventually let her out


----------

